# New Install - Dish ?'s



## south62 (Dec 19, 2006)

I just got an email confirming my install date. All of the information seemed correct, HDBronze Package and a leased VIP211. However it also lists a Dish 500 and a wing dish. What's a wing dish? Does this mean that I will have two dishes mounted on my house?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes. You need a second dish to get the full HD package. Without it, you will be missing more than half of the channels.

If you were further West you could get a single Dish1000 ... but the signal from 129° doesn't reach MD, so people in your area need a wing dish.


----------



## south62 (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for your quick reply. This is the first time that I've subscribed to a satellite based service and I'm a bit unfamiliar with it.


----------

